# فاتت سنه "20/7"



## Twin (21 يوليو 2007)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااي أخوتي*

*سنه فاتت عليا بكل ما فيها *
*من أحزان من ألآم من قلق من ضيق من حزن*
*فاتت وعادت سنه أخري للظهور في حياتي *

*بعد أن فقدت في هذا التاريخ والدي الحبيب بل والعظيم*
*الذي أحببته الذي تمنيت ومازلت أن أكون تراب تحت رجليه*
*ها سنه تفوت*

*وفي ذكراه السنوية الأولي أردت أن أضيف ما كتبه والدي يوماً بتأمل *
*اليوم أكتبهى ليظهر للنور بعد أن غطاه التراب تراب الحزن*​ 
*الصلاه*

*الصلاه هي روح الحياه المسيحية *
*فالصلاه هي الصله بين الإنسان والله فما أحلاها ....*
*فما أحلها كلمه نفهم منها أن المخلوق المحدود يستطيع بها أن يكلم خالقه الا محدود*
*العبد يكلم سيده الإين يناجي أبيه*
*في خلوة لا يتواجد بها سواي أنا وهو تجعل الأرض التي تحتي سماء وتجعلني طير **يحلق بها تحت جناحي الله*

*فمن يعرف معناها وقوتها يملك الأرض والسماء معاً*
*ومن لا يعرف فيالا شقائه*
*فلو حفظ كل المعتقدات وكل عائد الكنيسة وكل ما في الكتاب من أسرار لن يستفيد شئ*
*إن الصلاه للإنسان المسيحي هي سر الحياه*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*الصلاه هي رفع القلب الي الله وسكب النفس أمامه*
*الصلاه هي محادثة ومعاشرةوشركة مع القدير*
*الصلاه هي سيف الروح وقوت النفس وحياتها*
*الصلاه هي أم الفضائل ووالدة الشعور الروحي الحي*
*الصلاه هي نبع الحكمة ومصدر البركات السماوية*
*الصلاه هي السلم النوراني الذي نرتقي به*
*الصلاه هي النور الذي يضئ في الظلمه*
*الصلاه هي مفتاح السماء وممدخل الأبدية*
*الصلاه للنفس كالأساس للبناء وللأرض العطشي كالماء*

*الصلاه خلصت يونان من عمق البحر وجوف الحوت*
*الصلاه أعادت حزقيا من الموت الي الحياة*
*الصلاه أنقذت دانيال من جب الأسود *
*الصلاه حولت لهيب نار أتون بابل الي برداً وسلاماً للفتيه الأبرار*
*الصلاه هي التي أغلقت السماء وفتحتها أيام إيليا*

*فالصلاه هي لواء المقاتل ونصر للمجاهد وملجأ للخائف*
*ومرشد للسائح ودليل للمسافر*
*وثروة للفقراء وقوة للضعفاء*
*وعزاء للمكتائبين وحص للمتضايقين وشفيعة للمذنبين*
*فالصلاه تحطم كل قوة الشيطان وتكسر كل سلاسل الخطيه وتحل قيود الشر*

*فالصلاه لا شئ يقهرها أو يغلبها لأنها تتصل بالله الذي بيده كل شئ*

*فطوبي لمن يمتلك الصلاه ويحيا معناها الحقيقي فهو*
*سيحيا في سلام في حضن ملك السلام*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​​


----------



## ramyghobrial (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فاتت سنه "20/7"*

تعيش وتفتكر ياامير
واكيد هو فرحان بيك اد اية دلوقتي لانة لية ثمار ناجحه في الدنيا


----------



## Twin (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فاتت سنه "20/7"*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي حبيبي رامي*



ramyghobrial قال:


> تعيش وتفتكر ياامير
> واكيد هو فرحان بيك اد اية دلوقتي لانة لية ثمار ناجحه في الدنيا


 
*شكراً حبيبي علي كلماتك الرائعة **يا صحبي*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك وتثمر أكثر*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## oesi no (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فاتت سنه "20/7"*

تعيش وتفتكر يا ميرو 
احساسك رائع  بأنك تشاركنا معاك فى حياتك 
بس ليا عليك عتاب 
انت كنت فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين ها 
وحشتنى بقالى زمان مشفتكش 
تصدق  لونى مبقاش اخضر زى زمان ​


----------



## sparrow (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فاتت سنه "20/7"*

تعيش وتفتكر يا امير


----------



## REDEMPTION (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فاتت سنه "20/7"*

*+*

تعيش و تفتكر يا أمير .. 

و زى ما قال رامى .. هو أكيد مبسوط دلوقتى .. لانه بينظر ثمار تربيته الصالحة الآن .. ربنا يحرسك من عدو الخير


----------



## فادية (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فاتت سنه "20/7"*

تعيش وتفتكر يا امير 
ربنا يديك طولة العمر 
واكيد والدك فرحان بيك وهو معاك دايما وحواليك 
ربنا يباركك ويحفظك


----------



## ابن الشرق (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فاتت سنه "20/7"*

تعيش و تفتكر والدك دائما 


انا فعلا متأثر بالتأمل 

و هو كان رجل روحي جدا و الان هو فخور بيك لان انت انسان رائع و اكيد حتمشي على نفس الدرب الورحي 


و هذا التأمل هو من اثمن ما يتركه الاباء .. 


و الله يرحم و الدك و يرحمنا اجمعين


----------



## Twin (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فاتت سنه "20/7"*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااي حبيبي oesi_no*



oesi_no قال:


> تعيش وتفتكر يا ميرو
> 
> احساسك رائع بأنك تشاركنا معاك فى حياتك ​




*ربنا يبارك حياتك حبيبي*​


oesi_no قال:


> بس ليا عليك عتاب
> انت كنت فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين ها
> وحشتنى بقالى زمان مشفتكش
> تصدق لونى مبقاش اخضر زى زمان ​


 
*لونك بقي زي*
*منور الأشراف حبيبي *
*أنت تستحقها من زمان صدقني لأنك أهلاً لها*
*وبالنسبه للأختفاء ......... أعتبرها ظروف ومشاكل أقوي مني*

*وليكون بركة
*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Basilius (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فاتت سنه "20/7"*

*تعيش و تفتكر يا امير *
*و المسيح يعزيك دايما و يملىء قلبك بالسلام*
*ويكون معاك ما يكون عليك *​


----------



## Twin (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فاتت سنه "20/7"*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااي أخيsparrow *



sparrow قال:


> تعيش وتفتكر يا امير


 
*شكراً sparrow*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك ويكون معك*​ 
*وليكون بركة
*​*
سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## Twin (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فاتت سنه "20/7"*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااي حبيبي طارق*


REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> تعيش و تفتكر يا أمير ..
> 
> و زى ما قال رامى .. هو أكيد مبسوط دلوقتى .. لانه بينظر ثمار تربيته الصالحة الآن .. ربنا يحرسك من عدو الخير


 

*ربنا يخليك يا طارق *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك ويحميك*
*وصدقني بعيداً عن التربية الصالحة والثمار*
*هو بصراحة من وجهة نظري*
*عرفان بالجميل وأيضاً أستحقاق والدي لأن تري كلماته النور*

*وليكون بركة
*​*
** 
سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## Twin (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فاتت سنه "20/7"*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااي أختي فادية*



فادية قال:


> تعيش وتفتكر يا امير
> ربنا يديك طولة العمر
> واكيد والدك فرحان بيك وهو معاك دايما وحواليك
> ربنا يباركك ويحفظك


 
*ربنا يخليك يا فادية 
ربنا ديماً يكون معاكي ويبارك خدمتك وكلماتك*

*وليكون بركة*​*
سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## Twin (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فاتت سنه "20/7"*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااي حبيبي أبن الشرق*



ابن الشرق قال:


> تعيش و تفتكر والدك دائما
> 
> انا فعلا متأثر بالتأمل
> 
> ...


 
*ربنا يخليك يا حبيبي أبن الشرق*
*صدقني أنا لا أستحق أن أكون أبناً لوالدي فهو بالفعل *
*كان إنسان يحيا الله بداخله ويحيا هو بداخل الله*

*شكراً علي كلماتك الرقيقة *
*وربنا يبارك حياتك وتحي في سلام دائم*​ 
*وليكون بركة

*​*
**سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Twin (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فاتت سنه "20/7"*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااي حبيبيAVADA CADAVRA*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *تعيش و تفتكر يا امير *
> 
> *و المسيح يعزيك دايما و يملىء قلبك بالسلام*
> 
> *ويكون معاك ما يكون عليك *​


 
*ربنا يخليك يا حبيبي*
*صلواتك معايا*
*وربنا يبركك ويملئ حياتك أنت أيضاً بالسلام وبالطمأنينة*​ 
*وليكون بركة
*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## استفانوس (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فاتت سنه "20/7"*

عزيزا في عين الرب موت اتقياءه
اخي الحبيب امير
اطلب تعزية سماوية لك ولاافراد عائلتك
لفراق والدك 
ولكن ثق عن قريب سانلتقي
وسيمسح الرب كل دمعة من عيوننا
فطوبى لبابا سنة مع يسوع ​


----------



## Tabitha (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فاتت سنه "20/7"*

فالصلاه لا شئ يقهرها أو يغلبها لأنها تتصل بالله الذي بيده كل شئ​
*جميلة جدا كلمات النعمة اللي شاركتنا بيها اخونا Twin

تعيش وتفتكر*


----------



## Twin (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فاتت سنه "20/7"*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي حبيبي استفانوس*



استفانوس قال:


> عزيزا في عين الرب موت اتقياءه​
> اخي الحبيب امير
> اطلب تعزية سماوية لك ولاافراد عائلتك
> لفراق والدك
> ...


 
*أمين حبيبي*
*أشكرك علي محبتك الكبيرة وكلماتك المعزية*
*شكراً لك وصلواتك*

*ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك* ​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 

*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Twin (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فاتت سنه "20/7"*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااي أختي Anestas!a*



Anestas!a قال:


> فالصلاه لا شئ يقهرها أو يغلبها لأنها تتصل بالله الذي بيده كل شئ​
> 
> *جميلة جدا كلمات النعمة اللي شاركتنا بيها اخونا Twin*
> 
> *تعيش وتفتكر*


 
*ربنا يخليكي أخت أنستسيا *
*بشكرك من كل قلبي *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك*​ 
*وليكون بركة
*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## jim_halim (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فاتت سنه "20/7"*

سلام و نعمة .. 

تأمل جميل جداً ... 

حقيقي .. "  كلمات فم الحكيم نعمة "  ( الجامعة 10 : 12 ).  

و "  شريعة الحكيم ينبوع حياة "   ( الأمثال 13 : 14 ).

تعيش و تفتكر أخي  Twin 

أكيد الفراق صعب لكن تعذيتنا أنه الآن مع المسيح ..​


----------



## fredyyy (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فاتت سنه "20/7"*

*أخي / أمير 

أتذكّر كلمات الرب لمرثا 


 *** يو 11: 23  قال لها يسوع سيقوم اخوك. ***

وعد رائع بأننا سنرى أحبائنا الذين سبقونا 

والذي وعد سيفي بالوعد لأنه قدير فقد غلب الموت لحسابنا

فالموت وسيلة انتقال من حياة على الأرض لحياة مع المسيح

دمت في حفظ المسيح*


----------



## Coptic Man (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فاتت سنه "20/7"*

الرب ينيح روحه

وتأمل اكثر من رائع في الصلاة

شكرا يا توين انك شاركتنا بالتاملات الجميلة

الرب يباركك ويعوضك


----------



## الانبا ونس (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فاتت سنه "20/7"*

:new5::new5:*أحبوا....باركوا....احسنوا.....صلوا .....ع 27،28* 
هذه هى ملامح طبيعتنا المسيحية الجديدة وثمر الروح الذى فى إنساننا الباطن ،فالانسان الحى بالمسيح لايمكن أن يصدر عن عداوة  أو  لعنه إذ هو  مقود  بالروح القدس ويسلك حسب المسيح ....داود النبى كان يحسن إلى شاول الذى كان يسعى لقتله....القديس باخوميوس صار مسيحيا لان رأى المسيحيون يحسنون إلى مضطهديهم


----------

